# This really sux



## gundogguru (Oct 7, 2003)

10 days before we head for NODAK my 2 year black lab gets bit in the face by a snake tonite. Not sure what kind but it hit him pretty good whole side of his face is swollen. The funny part is I could only find 1 fang mark.Or it was a new born and there are 2 fang marks just real small.This is the time of year the rattle snakes start having there young.


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

Sorry to hear. Call me tomorrow when you get time.


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

Hope your dog recovers quickly. That is the ..... Let us know what the treatment was.


----------



## gundogguru (Oct 7, 2003)

Come to find out the black dog's sister got bit also. They both are doing fine and back to normal. And it was not a young snake' The fang marks on the yella sister where 3/4 inch apart. Carl I don't have your number PM your number.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

probably a copperhead, not such a bad thing if it taught them not to mess with snakes


----------

